# rsync hört nicht mehr auf zu syncen

## Erdie

Hallo allerseits,

eine Frage zu rsync:

An meinem Raspberry Pi laufen 2 Festplatten, wobei jede Nacht die Änderungen auf der 1 Platte auf die 2. mit rsync gespiegelt werden.

Letztens wollte ich das Skript modifizieren wegen mailversand etc. Dabei mußte ich es ein paarmal mauell starten. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen kopiert seitdem rsync jetzt ein bestimmtes Vereichnis bei jedem Durchlauf, obwohl an den Daten nichts geändert wurde oder wird. Ich habe keine Erklärung dafür.

Hab evtl jemand eine Idee, was das schieflaufen könnte? Die Platten sind i o, die Daten sehen identisch aus.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

eventuell ändert sich die access time (atime) und eventuell wertet rsync diese zeit mit aus.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell ändert sich die access time (atime) und eventuell wertet rsync diese zeit mit aus.

 

Hast du einen Vorschlag, wie man der Sache auf den Grund gehen könnte? Evtl, die Platten mit "noatime" mounten? Und ich frage mich auch, wieso immer die gleichen Dateien betroffen sind.

----------

## py-ro

Dein rsync Aufruf wäre ganz hilfreich.

----------

## firefly

werden diese Dateien auch immer wieder von rsync kopiert, wenn du nur das betroffende Verzeichnis angibst?

Und was sagt ein ls -la im betroffenen Verzeichnis auf beide Festplatten?

----------

## Erdie

Die Daten kann ich heute abend liefern. Ich komme von hier leider nicht an den Server ran. Aber vorweg vielen Dank für das Interesse an meinem Problem   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Der rsync Aufruf ist wie folgt:

```

rsync -r -v --delete /mnt/usbplatte/Backup/ /mnt/usbplatte2/Backup/ > /tmp/backuplog

```

ls -la /mnt/usbplatte/Backup/Bilder/Modellflug/Flugtag-Rot2013/

```

... 

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4809912 Jul  7 13:28 DSC_6502.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4910004 Jul  7 13:28 DSC_6503.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4675568 Jul  7 13:28 DSC_6504.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4447720 Jul  7 13:28 DSC_6505.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3046166 Jul  7 14:21 DSC_6512.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3170808 Jul  7 14:21 DSC_6514.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3081948 Jul  7 14:22 DSC_6515.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3124116 Jul  7 14:22 DSC_6516.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3131664 Jul  7 14:22 DSC_6517.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4524978 Jul  7 14:31 DSC_6520.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4788401 Jul  7 14:31 DSC_6521.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 4700678 Jul  7 14:31 DSC_6522.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3255863 Jul  7 15:27 DSC_6523.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3148366 Jul  7 15:27 DSC_6524.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3593339 Jul  7 15:27 DSC_6525.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3695912 Jul  7 15:27 DSC_6526.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3829127 Jul  7 15:27 DSC_6527.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 2946003 Jul  7 15:28 DSC_6533.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3035793 Jul  7 15:28 DSC_6534.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 pi pi 3070962 Jul  7 15:31 DSC_6538.JPG

root@raspberrypi:~#

```

ls -la /mnt/usbplatte2/Backup/Bilder/Modellflug/Flugtag-Rot2013/

```

...

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4809912 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6502.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4910004 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6503.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4675568 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6504.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4447720 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6505.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3046166 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6512.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3170808 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6514.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3081948 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6515.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3124116 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6516.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3131664 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6517.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4524978 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6520.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4788401 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6521.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4700678 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6522.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3255863 Jul 11 02:13 DSC_6523.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3148366 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6524.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3593339 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6525.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3695912 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6526.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3829127 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6527.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2946003 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6533.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3035793 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6534.JPG

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3070962 Jul 11 02:14 DSC_6538.JPG

root@raspberrypi:~# 

```

Ich muß die Ausgabe kürzen, sonst ist es zuviel. usbplatte ist die Platte, die mit nfs beschrieben wird und usbplatte2 die Backup Platte, die von root mittels rsync beschreiben wird. Nur das gelistete Verzeichnis wird immer wieder kopiert. Ansonste befinden sich noch ca 25 GB in dem Backup Verzeichnis.

----------

## firefly

zumindestens das Datum ist unterschiedlich 7 Juli und 11 Juli. Eventuell spielt auch die userid und groupid eine rolle beim sync.

Unter welchem benutzer wird der rsync befehl eigentlich ausgeführt?

Am besten du fügst noch die option hinzu, dass rsync die rechte und benutzer/gruppenIds mit übernimmt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe den Verdacht, es liegt an dem fehlenden Archive Mode (-a). Offensichtlich habe ich den Fehler schon länger drin, es ist aber nicht aufgefallen, weil keine neuen Daten dazugekommen sind. Ich mußte das Skript neu anlegen, nachdem mein Raspi den Updatetod gestorben ist und nicht mehr bootete. Der Test läut moemtan. Leider dauert das Kopieren recht lange weil es ca. 4,6 GB im Verzeichnis "Flugtag-Rot2013" sind.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, der archive Mode was es. Das beinhaltet auch "preserve attributes". Na super, und schon wieder saß der bug vor dem Bildschirm - wie peinlich.

Vorher ist das nicht aufgefallen, weil ich seit längerer Zeit keine neuen Daten auf die Platte geschreiben hatte.

vielen Dank noch

Erdie

----------

## firefly

Am besten du machst gleich ein backup des rsync scripts  :Wink:  falls der Raspberry Pi wieder sterben sollte  :Wink: 

----------

